# [SOLVED] Driver for Pulse jack



## yves_van (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi
Had a severe disk crash.. and my recovery cd became unreadable..

*Looking urgently for driver for integrated motherboard ethernet connection Pulse Jack JW0A1P01R *:4-dontkno

Thks in advance for any help

ray:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Driver for Pulse jack*

Hi what is the make and model of the computer or if a custom built then the make and model of the motherboard


----------



## yves_van (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Driver for Pulse jack*

Hi Joeten

The computer is a LG Electronics model XC1
Motherboard is INTEL Desktop Board D845EPI / D845GVSR

I hope this will help. THKS for your help
Y/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Driver for Pulse jack*

Hi I can't find that model at present but you could try intel site run the detection tool on the page and it may well get you the drivers for your machine http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support from what I can find out the pulse jack is connected to the motherboard ie built in
Edit this is the board page http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...s&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+D845EPI


----------



## yves_van (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Driver for Pulse jack*

Hi Joeten.. I followed the procedure to ID the motherboard
Here is what I get from the .exe file
Board Model D845GVSR
Board version AAC45439-303
Bios Version VA84510A.51T.0002.D02.0503162333
Ops syst Microsoft Win XP Pro

FYI I'm living in Gabon, equatorial africa... and things here are different than elswhere

Thks for all your help
Y/


----------



## yves_van (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Driver for Pulse jack*

Joeten..
FYI
I did once a wile ago in 2008 had the same problem with a similar computer and I did find the driver on this link (still heve the msg from 2008) but apparently it is not available anymore..

the link was: http://members.driverguide.com/index.php?action=wizard_step_1
The RJ45 connector from the Ethenet"card" is indeed integrated to the motherboard
Hopes this might help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Driver for Pulse jack*

Hi try here http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=5406&ProdId=1066&lang=eng


----------



## yves_van (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Driver for Pulse jack*

Hi joeten,,
After searcHing and trying several driverS I was lucky
I got some good results for the driver on the Intel site.. It is apparently compatible for several motherboards including the one I have
Fyi info here it is.. what I found

Carte mère Intel® D865GVHZ LAN : Pilote LAN Intel® PRO
LAN : Pilote LAN Intel® PRO ... Anglais: PRO2KXP.exe, Téléchargement ...
here is the link: downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=1704...8659...

And You know what....??? IT WORKS FINE
JOETEN, THANKS FOR YOUR HELP ON THIS... I REALLY APPRECIATED IT

I don't know how to close the case.. can you help me on this


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi glad your back up and running,please use the thread tools near the top of the page and mark it as solved thanks


----------

